# Sketch of my new Bard (D&D)



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

My friends starting up a epic tier D&D session soon and I thought I would do a sketch of my Female Bard Keira Tanakin (CHA 28 :shok 

but yeah she's based off Rogue from the X-men, here she is.








C&C welcome tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I think the others that saw this fainted beacuase of the sheer HOTNESS she radiates.

Unlike others, i have great willpower and do not succumb that easily 

On a more serious note though i think it's good, its nice and comical (as in it could be in a comic book) the proportions of the face are a bit distorted (differently sized eyes, mouth, well, i guess she's just doing some interesting face exerscise)

Elf?

Wait, charisma 28? That's a bit crazy.

Hope you have fun and get a good character out of the stats and not just a hot chick to dream about.
(It's more fun to have both :wink


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah Half-elf and the face is slightly to the left, and yeah my mates doing a teaser to epic tier so we're just going silly with stats but it will mainly be RP anyway lol :biggrin:


----------

